# Ummm, This could be a bad idea.



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a painter driving in the rain with a extension ladder hanging out of the trunk. The other end of the ladder is behind the drivers seat. :huh: I think this could be a problem if he had a minor rear end.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry, that is no painter. Its a hack or weekend warrior IMO.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The worst part is the driver that hits this moron will be sued for a quarter million because Joe Pro needs his spleen removed. 

Looks like a 18' Home Depot rent-a-ladder


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hey , at least hes got a fuel efficient car, good for the climate change!:jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

He's taking that ladder to Sacramento to help those idiots climb outa that financial mess you're in.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with PWG, hr might be able to call himself a painter but I don't.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Timhag?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

No....I think it's Sev. The ladder looks familiar.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> No....I think it's Sev. The ladder looks familiar.


Doesn't look like its been run over by a snowmobile..............:no:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Damage is on the other end.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I agree with PWG, hr might be able to call himself a painter but I don't.


 Agreed Workaholic, there is a BIG difference between someone who paints and a "painter". We give these people too much credit when we call them painters. That would be like calling my wife a chef-she cooks, but........


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

CliffK said:


> That would be like calling my wife a chef-she cooks, but........


...when the smoke detector goes off...dinners ready.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Sorry, that is no painter. Its a hack or weekend warrior IMO.


CollegePro??


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gough said:


> CollegePro??


Same difference.


----------

